# An Extra Special Welcome To The Fest - 'chpahoy'



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I think that I know who this is... 

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4449

:thumbup:

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4449


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chpahoy said:


> *This is my maiden voyage on this site so bear with me. I just want the 5 series contingency to know that I really enjoyed their hospitality at the Vista Point. When I showed up in the black/white I (like them) didn't know what to expect but once we got to talking about BMW's we had a great time. Regarding the scanner traffic and the CHP "looking" for you guys, not true. It was more for our info. We have had problems in the past (100+ speeds) but none that I know of this time around. At the end of the run by the 3 series guys, I again got to meet some nice folks who happened to pull into the Vista Point. The EVOsport guys were great, Dan (unknown last name) with the Supercharged M5 revving to about 10 grand! was entertaining, as were all the people who welcomed me. Thanks for making my work day enjoyable and I look forward to being a participant with one of my 4 BMW's next year! *


Wouldn't it be great if we had him as a permanent
member???

  

Definitely qualifies as an enthusiast!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm...perhaps someone with PhotoShop could whip up a design for a CHP ///M5, and 'chpahoy' could be the lead car with your 330 and the BMW Flag (oh, I hope my pictures of your daughter (I think it was her) holding the flag on the hill come out!) right behind - just think, a CHP Bimmer leading 200+ Bimmers!

Wait, Jon - maybe we should give you some time to recover from Bimmerfest '03 before we start talking about '04? :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

And already we have an @ss shot of the guy...










What's wrong with all our cameras, is it only capable of taking pictures from the back end?! :rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *And already we have an @ss shot of the guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, chpahoy, I was the one in the Topaz Blue Bimmer you asked to stop - welcome to bimmerfest.com!


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Very, very cool of chpahoy. We should remember to keep the speeds reasonable and safe so we don't ruin it for everyone.

These pics show how cooperation among everyone is always the best solution. It helps that he's a BMW-head as well. :thumbup:


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Uhoh...internal lightrack :thumbdwn:  (I think lol)

~Matt Segal


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Yup, but probably only for "aerodynamics"...uh...huh... :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *And already we have an @ss shot of the guy...
> 
> *


Leave it to you to point that out...  :tsk:  :tsk:


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey...maybe we can finally figure out the top speeds of the CHPs cars by asking this guy...:thumbup: 

~Matt Segal


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

segal3 said:


> *Uhoh...internal lightrack :thumbdwn:  (I think lol)
> 
> ~Matt Segal *


Yup... most CHP cruisers I see are "slicktop" nowadays.... near where I live, there are a few of these "slicktop" units that are all white too...

I once saw an auto transporter truck on the way home from work a while back.... it had something like 6-8 (not sure how many cars it can carry) CHP cruisers on it.... ALL of them were "slicktop" configuration.... :yikes:

Oh... Welcome aboard chpahoy!


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's our friend....rooting on the rally with us reverse rally folks who stopped at the viewpointRally pic


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

like this ?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *like this ? *


Exactly.


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

vietsb said:


> *Very, very cool of chpahoy. We should remember to keep the speeds reasonable and safe so we don't ruin it for everyone.
> 
> These pics show how cooperation among everyone is always the best solution. It helps that he's a BMW-head as well. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


hehe great picture... 
It reminded me of watching a tennis match except we had bunch of guys going going back and forth instead of a tennis ball.

Someone yells (They're here!) like cattle to the entrace (left)
i hear snickering and the masses walk back to the CHIP (right)
someone yells (I hear them on the Radio) and folks come runing to the (left) and more giggling and the crowd goes over to the CHIP.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I think that I know who this is...
> 
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4449
> 
> ...


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

